# When can we order 622 upgrade



## bobr (Mar 23, 2002)

Any ideas when we will be able to order the 622 for the $299 upgrade price?
I called dish and can't get any answers.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

What?? Charlie said on his chat that we can order today, The only thing he did not promise was that we will get delivery today


----------



## DVDDAD (Dec 21, 2002)

bobr said:


> Any ideas when we will be able to order the 622 for the $299 upgrade price?
> I called dish and can't get any answers.


The widely reported date they'll start accepting orders is 2/1 according to most posts here and on the other sites. The ViP622 was originally going to available 3/1, but with the new channels launching 2/1, that they were going to try to push them out the door sooner and as close to the 2/1 launch date as possible.

There are conflicting reports about the rebates however. Some have said (including Charlie) that you have to order your ViP622 after 4/1 to qualify. Others say that you just have to wait for the rebate. But a screenshot on the Charlie Chat did say, "Good Things Come To Those Who Wait". Which I take as, anyone who orders before 4/1 will not be eligible for the rebate.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

Feb 1


----------



## voripteth (Oct 25, 2005)

DVDDAD said:


> There are conflicting reports about the rebates however. Some have said (including Charlie) that you have to order your ViP622 after 4/1 to qualify. Others say that you just have to wait for the rebate. But a screenshot on the Charlie Chat did say, "Good Things Come To Those Who Wait". Which I take as, anyone who orders before 4/1 will not be eligible for the rebate.


I got an e-mail back from Natalie Winters with the Dish Executive Resolution Team who confirms that you only get the $200 rebate if you purchase after April 1st. So you have to decide if it's worth $200 to wait a month.


----------



## tomcrown1 (Jan 16, 2006)

I will order 2/1/06 since I do not get the rebate because I Am going from the 811 to the VIP621(does anyone know if D* is better as far as the upfront cost to lease one of their DVR and can we use this to get a lower upfront cost form E*)


----------



## hdaddikt (Jul 2, 2005)

My understanding is Direct is cheaper, but the PVR does not have as many features.
Maybe someone has had experience with both a 942 and the other.


----------



## joebird (Sep 15, 2003)

I believe the 622 will strongly leverage the software from the 942. The CES video of the 622 even showed it as being a 962 (or something like that) on the back of the unit. Given that the 942 software is pretty stable, I'm hoping that the 622 should come out in pretty good shape.

Contrast this with DirecTV who's in-house SD box is apparently going through some growing pains, and their HD box (for MPEG4) is probably a bit further off on the horizon -- but I could be wrong there.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I have been able to confirm that the offers will begin *February 1st*. The details are still being worked out, including the all important "what if I own my receiver" question. If you trade in a 921/942 before April 1st DO NOT expect a rebate.

JL


----------



## BobMurdoch (Apr 24, 2002)

Then I will be trading in my 4900 from my basement to get the 622. I'll move the ole 921 to the basement as it is closest to my switch so I can run another feed to it easily without snaking any more wires (I only have a basement under two bedrooms and a bathroom in my house, the rest is crawlspace).

I'll keep the 921 to sell if I can decent value for it, or I'll hold out to later in the year when better deals come along (which they will if they want the Mpeg2 bandwidth back).

I have a bad feeling that those who wait until April 1st will be waiting until June or July 1st due to supply limitations.... I have no facts to support this, just a similar feeling from the XBox360 who had 2 plants working for 4 months and could only make 600,000 boxes. What chance does pennypinching E* have to replace 2 million HD boxes faster than that?


----------



## DoyleS (Oct 21, 2002)

For those of us that do not qualify for a rebate and are just doing the $299 upgrade, do we need to turn in one of our owned receivers. I have an inactive 301 that I would much rather turn in than my 6000 or one of my two 508s. I figured I could probably ebay one of the 508s and a 6000 and get more than the $299 upgrade cost while still having 3 tuners in the house. 

..Doyle


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Details are expected before February 1st when the deal actually starts.
Hopefully we will be smiling. 

JL


----------



## Cokeswigga (Jan 25, 2005)

Is the customer support line open 24 hours? If so will they be taking orders at 12:01am central time?


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm confused. It seems apparent that the rebate will only be offered to those who purchase after April 1st, but who is eligible for this rebate. Is this two hundred dollar rebate only for new customers or is it for existing customers who upgrade. Anyone?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Existing customers with a 921 or 942 only.


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

Oh OK, Thanks


----------

